

Ask HN: What's the best way to do a SV startup tour? - Shenglong

I wasn't able to get Google I/O tickets this year (Google Wallet...) but I've decided to take a trip down to the Bay area (from Canada) and check out the tech scene anyway, probably in mid-May. I'm graduating in a year, so I'd really like to get first-hand look at some of the startups in the area.<p>Does anyone have advice on how best to do this? I don't know if this is a common or strange request.<p>Thanks!
======
tectonic
This is a good way to start. Send me an email if you want to chat -
<http://andrewcantino.com>

